# Bowtech Binary cam timing



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

yes!


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

nccrutch said:


> yes!


I second that but would like to add that goes for any Bow!


----------



## flatone (Jul 21, 2008)

Can someone please explain what difference it makes if you check timing at say 70lbs vs 65lbs.

I am firm believer that if you own a dual cam bow, you should know how to check timing and be able to adjust if needed. I have Tribute and I will check it on a draw board every so often. If someone is comfortable and tunes a bow to 65lbs, and the tiller bolts are both adjusted equally, why not check and adjust timing at 65lbs?


----------



## msfcarp (Jan 23, 2008)

I would think you would check/adjust your timing at whatever set up you will be shooting. I set up my tribute at 64 pounds.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

The best answer is that you need to make sure that you have your limb bolts backed off exactly the same amount. I never shoot my bows maxed out and nccrutch know that (had to single you out ). Just max the bow out and turn the limb bolts the same amount to achieve the poundage you want and then do the cam timing.


----------

